# Setting Up, Suggestions Please



## adamhawk (3 Mar 2017)

I used to have Jewel Bow Front, 180litres but for past few years have taken a break. But now back I want to do something a bit different and ask for people to look at my theory in the rough and to see what others suggest:

I want to set up a low tech tank, not to big, planted and ideally have no CO2, just fert as required. 

I was thinking of a Fluval Edge, are these good? Good enough for plants to go? Filters and lights any good? Or what would you recommend?

Was thinking of either tropica or ADA substrate? But do these last long enough or are they a pain? What would you recommend? 

Please feel free to recommend, post a picture, a thread. Thank you.


----------



## adamhawk (5 Mar 2017)

Quiet here these days


----------



## GHNelson (5 Mar 2017)

Hi Adam
I'm not familiar with the  Fluval Edge aquariums!
Have a look below this may interest you on the substrate front!
By Tim Harrison
https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/
George Farmer set up a nice low tech aquarium in 2015.
https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-best-low-tech-scape-so-far.38709/
hoggie


----------



## Andy D (6 Mar 2017)

What size of aquarium are you looking to use?

Tropica or ADA substrate will both do a great job.


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2017)

adamhawk said:


> I was thinking of a Fluval Edge, are these good? Good enough for plants to go? Filters and lights any good?


The Edge is a very stylish tank but has some considerations

1) everything has to be done through the fairly small top opening (you can watch videos on how to remove the top glass - though this will void any warranty of course) so if possible try to find a display tank to "feel" out; this will of course impact everything from setting up hardscape to planting to maintenance (get the Edge vacuum system!)

2) the lighting is Low - Moderate (at best) - again there are discussions on upgrades, a simple upgrade is to order in the 46 litre lamp for use on the 23 litre Edge (I very much like the look of this shorter/wider appearance, not much of a fan of the taller 46L Edge ... which now, with the increased height is more suited to Low Light Plants) 

3) heater (if needed) must be placed inside the tank

4) some people have raised concerns re oxygen levels in the water column given the 6 glass sides -  I'm dubious, if filter is running properly it should adequately oxygenate the water

5) cost is definitely higher than the Spec 19 (I was hoping Fluval would do a 30-odd litre version but they chose a different direction with the Flex & Evo Series tanks, which are nice enough but not as highly finished as the Spec series) with not much more versatility re livestock


I think the Adrie Baumann videos are well worth watching
Edge 23
Edge 46
Spec 19
Unfortunately there are no follow-up videos over 90days etc (which is what's so wonderful about the Tropica Inspiration aquaria) - I suspect that quite a few of those plants won't be thriving without CO2 or increased lighting ... local shop has some Edge displays & after initial setup, the long term plants are pretty much limited to Anubias & Microsorum (stock lighting, no CO2, few fish BUT tanks do look nice with minimal care) 



adamhawk said:


> Was thinking of either tropica or ADA substrate?


I'm a fan of Tropica substrate - it "muds" much less - in a small tank, use the "Powder", I don't notice much difference in 2yr old substrate vs new - BUT I also use water column fertilzers
You can also add Tropica Growth Substrate under the Soil or Sand/Gravel layer (again look at the Tropica Inspiration video series) & eventually substrate tabs


----------

